# does studying make you depressed?



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

sitting at home studying or working on an assignment always seems to make me me depressed. I dont enjoy it i just want to go outside and do something else. Any tips? because i need to do it and its really effecting my grades.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea it makes me depressed too. I just think to myself do it now or never and few weeks from now I will be relaxing from it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep. More the fact that I have no choice but to sit there working on something and that there's the pressure to do it before I can do anything that I want to do. Whereas when I have free time, I have no problem with sitting around inside constantly just doing things I want to be doing.


----------

